# Excision- Heterotopic issification hip?



## cvzzz (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyone coded this?  I have a code that a doctor used but not sure if it is correct.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## cvzzz (Jan 22, 2009)

*sorry that was ossification*

of the hip


----------



## mbort (Jan 22, 2009)

Did he do a capsulotomy/capsulectomy?  Look at 27036


Mary,CPC,COSC


----------



## cvzzz (Jan 22, 2009)

I asked and he said he was not in the capsule? so if they just did the excision part?

thanks


----------



## mbort (Jan 22, 2009)

smithc said:


> I asked and he said he was not in the capsule? so if they just did the excision part?
> 
> thanks



so which bone did he remove the heterotopic ossification from?


----------



## cvzzz (Jan 26, 2009)

op report just says hip


----------



## mbort (Jan 26, 2009)

smithc said:


> op report just says hip



I would request further clarification from the surgeon then.  My guess is that it was the femur, but you will need to know for sure which bone it was.


----------

